# "PERFECT TIMING"



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

So after some thought (and having no luck selling it) I decided to keep her...
Where to start... I owned/built the car 7 years ago I guess I enjoyed it for a while and like all my cars decided to sell it. 
Since then I built my Fleetwood "ODDWORLD" and also decided to sell it. A few days after the sale I recieved a call from 
Large @ Bowtie connection Miami that my old 64 was for sale.(so it was "PERFECT TIMING"when I sold the Fleetwood).. 
So without hesitation I went and picked her up :biggrin: 


...and so the project begins... :biggrin: 

This is how she looked the first time I built her.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Then after I sold her it looked like this....



















I think it sat outside for 2 years then ended up at Bowtie.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

this should be interesting


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

now for the build....... (its gonna be a slow one)


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Well the body was pretty dam solid, for being neglected for 7 years. So there was very minimal body work needed....
































































:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

These are pics of the frame when I first built her....















































:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

MORE!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 16 2011, 07:50 PM~19887477
> *These are pics of the frame when I first built her....
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I bet it felt good getting your hands back on it huh.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn I remember this car hopping at the bells show


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 09:42 PM~19887917
> *   I bet it felt good getting your hands back on it huh.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 17 2011, 02:23 PM~19893241
> *Damn I remember this car hopping at the bells show
> *


got any pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

PUTTING IN A LITTLE WORK ON CUTTING OUT THE OLD BATTERY RACK..... MAKING ROOM FOR THE NEW ONE!!!


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt cant wait to see the one


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looking good..............  Gonna keep a eye on this................


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks....


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 19 2011, 10:33 PM~19912819
> *PUTTING IN A LITTLE WORK ON CUTTING OUT THE OLD BATTERY RACK..... MAKING ROOM FOR THE NEW ONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*THE OLD....*









:uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 20 2011, 05:30 PM~19917295
> *THE OLD....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 20 2011, 03:30 PM~19917295
> *THE OLD....
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the new................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 20 2011, 07:58 PM~19917748
> *You forgot the new................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow: :drama:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 20 2011, 06:58 PM~19917748
> *You forgot the new................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


soon, needs a new floor first


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nicely built 64 before u sold it. but i bet its gonna be new nd improved


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 21 2011, 08:34 PM~19926442
> *Nicely built 64 before u sold it. but i bet its gonna be new nd improved
> *


I sure hope so..... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 17 2011, 02:57 PM~19894221
> *got any pics??  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro but I dont its the only show I dont have no pics from :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 05:31 PM~19999049
> *
> :wave: :wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


Whats up,any luck with the emblem?


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice build homie.....

BTW... Who dose all of your members painting??


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 8 2011, 02:03 PM~20042729
> *Nice build homie.....
> 
> BTW... Who dose all of your members painting??
> *


The guy that had the purple monte his name is Keoni ( Island Stylin' on here...)


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

updates ????


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Mar 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20062645
> *updates ????
> *


 :uh: not yet.... hows yours coming??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that a 44incher on that sunroof?? Whats the best way to get my hands on a good working solid clean one.... Thanks for any advice!!!!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

This motha is sexy as shit :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 
Mines goin to look almost identical :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 11 2011, 10:53 PM~20534193
> *Is that a 44incher on that sunroof?? Whats the best way to get my hands on a good working solid clean one.... Thanks for any advice!!!!!
> *


hit up BRETT on here.. He sells and installs em.. Travels around the midwest and east coast...

Nice RE-build... I'm gonna be keepin an eye on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 12 2011, 08:10 AM~20536184
> *This motha is sexy as shit  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> Mines goin to look almost identical  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 16 2011, 10:54 AM~20562182
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Any updates?????


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 16 2011, 01:12 PM~20563056
> *Any updates?????
> *


soon


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

WAITING ON PARTS....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*a little video of it in the past.....*





:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got the parts.... now I gotta wait on the welder :banghead:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn car used to get up, looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

Martian said:


> WAITING ON PARTS....


looking good!!!! hope we can all ride out like old times!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT for the 25th St Ridaz


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> damn car used to get up, looking good so far :thumbsup:


Thanks....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

str8lowriding said:


> looking good!!!! hope we can all ride out like old times!!!:thumbsup:


Trust me, ill be riding till the wheels fall off (again)


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> TTT for the 25th St Ridaz


:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Decided to start cleaning up some of the chrome parts .....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally made it to the lab....:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally got some work done....










Shaved the speaker grill and half of the holes where the dash pad mounted...










.....all metal no filler :biggrin:.... (my boy Mopar ain't no joke)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats what im talkin bout


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Martian said:


> Finally got some work done....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







25th STREET BUILT BABY!!!!................GLAD TO SEE SOME PROGRESS :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

some more progress.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice pic of it b4, great progress on taking it to the next level!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

willskie187 said:


> Looks good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks......


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Martian said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

its comming out killer


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Martian said:


>


Tight work fool..................clean cover up on the hump.......:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

crazy story here, re-build looking great. nice work on the trunk/dash uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep pushing homie


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

drasticbean said:


> I like what I'm seeing.


Thanks....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

are you going with a similiar color like before? Good progress man..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> are you going with a similiar color like before? Good progress man..


same color I think, not 100% sure yet


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

(I never liked the fact the two sides weren't the same so I cut the gas hump off the drivers side)









now it has that nice smooth look....

....next the rack


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I like that smooth look :thumbsup: Tight Work


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Martian said:


> So after some thought (and having no luck selling it) I decided to keep her...
> Where to start... I owned/built the car 7 years ago I guess I enjoyed it for a while and like all my cars decided to sell it.
> Since then I built my Fleetwood "ODDWORLD" and also decided to sell it. A few days after the sale I recieved a call from
> Large @ Bowtie connection Miami that my old 64 was for sale.(so it was "PERFECT TIMING"when I sold the Fleetwood)..
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


>



Them trunk floors are a pain in the ass to put in... I've done 2 of them so far in my 62 &64 and they were both a Bitch.....Looking good tho homie.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

easy way to seam seal and put the tank in


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Them trunk floors are a pain in the ass to put in... I've done 2 of them so far in my 62 &64 and they were both a Bitch.....Looking good tho homie.


:werd: hope I never have to do that again.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> easy way to seam seal and put the tank in


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

good lookin rebuild man! i was a big fan of this car years ago, n sure u'll have it 10 times nicer this time!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

drasticbean said:


> I like what I'm seeing.





I SECOND THAT "BEAN"........ :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what size cylinders are in the back


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

west coast ridaz said:


> what size cylinders are in the back


22"


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that lock up.. single or double?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> that lock up.. single or double?


Double


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> easy way to seam seal and put the tank in


Did you extend the Trailing arms? if so how much?



Martian said:


> :werd: hope I never have to do that again.....


Trust me i hear ya. i had to cut out the whole tail light sections to get it to fit in one piece. what a pain :uh:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Did you extend the Trailing arms? if so how much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12" I think (its been a while) We had to cut the tail lights out also, they were fuked up, so it definitely made the floor easier....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

that car is gonna be sick...can't wait to see it in person when its finished


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:nice build up.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> :wave:


what up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

started the racks....











.....slowly its gonna get there


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

mockin up the racks in a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

my original idea for the trunk...










....but I decided to go another route


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

That OG idea was looking real sweet cant wait to see whats next uffin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that set up :wow:, TTT!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn nice color.

I hope you paint it again in orange.

That lock up is the shit. 22" :thumbsup:


Do you change anything at the frontend to get an higher lock up?


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

build looking good....:thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Lolohopper said:


> Damn nice color.
> 
> I hope you paint it again in orange.
> 
> ...


Its definitely going back orange..... the front a-arms are extended 1" other then that nothing...(I am working on the caprice spindle swap though :biggrin


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> my original idea for the trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Software did you use to draw this? Looks bad ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> What Software did you use to draw this? Looks bad ass!:thumbsup:


paint


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD KEEP PUSHING :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Martian said:


> paint


I might have to go back to school cause when I use Paint my shit looks like SHIT!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

just a quick idea.....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that'll work right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Martian said:


> just a quick idea.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> just a quick idea.....


:h5:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> paint


Damn.. Looks awesome!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally putting in some work in the trunk.... Pics comin soon


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking Good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn this trunk will look clean


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Tight work:thumbsup:


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

this trunk is sick! nice blend of new and old... fully molded makes it to much like a ricer... perfect like that!!!! nice job.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looking damn good................:thumbsup:


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

btw... is this metal or fiberglass?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

da bomb said:


> this trunk is sick! nice blend of new and old... fully molded makes it to much like a ricer... perfect like that!!!! nice job.


Thanks 


da bomb said:


> btw... is this metal or fiberglass?


all metal....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank u all for the props....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tttt nice build


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

How you gonna pump gas? Looks real good BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

payfred said:


> How you gonna pump gas? Looks real good BTW :thumbsup:


I just modified the filler neck a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking badass man :wow:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:shocked: looks baaaadddd aasssssss


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Martian said:


> I just modified the filler neck a bit :biggrin:


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

lookin real good man.. the cadi you had was absolutley sick, im sure this will be above and beyond to match your clubs quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Martian said:


>


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Martian said:


>


I can see this is gonna look sweet.......tight work fool......:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


>


:worship: :worship: Awesome!


----------



## MintCondition (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Marz car is really starting to take shape lookn like true 25TH STREET style (Hard az Life) keep doing your thingif my ride looks half as good as yours is starting to look Ill be happy.:thumbsup: YA BOY


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

We put in some work today...

Mocked up the pump locations for the last time...









drilled the holes for the pumps, notched the tubing for the bolts to clear, then drilled holes and sleeved them in the front edge of the rack for the motor wires... 





































tested the wire idea here... worked great.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Whats the lip for on the upper trunk floor you going to use it to mount a beauty or amp board to it?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

yup, a beauty panel around a speaker box....


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Martian said:


> We put in some work today...
> 
> Mocked up the pump locations for the last time...
> 
> ...





25thSTREET RIDERS C.C. TTT.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> We put in some work today...
> 
> Mocked up the pump locations for the last time...
> 
> ...



Looking Real Good Martian! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> We put in some work today...
> 
> Mocked up the pump locations for the last time...
> 
> ...


Great progress Martian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

nice work man,
jb, down under.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

All i can say :wow:,TTT!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTTTTTTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just went thru this thread... man sum badass wrk ya puttin in...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

TTTuffin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

mrchavez said:


> just went thru this thread... man sum badass wrk ya puttin in...


Thanks...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

One time for the Willie and ***** at Hoppers Hydraulics for doin my control arms....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

... all smoothed out and ready for paint 










































I HAVE TO GIVE ALL THE CREDIT FOR THE SMOOTH WORK TO JIM @ McHUGH'S AUTO BODY IN HOLLYWOOD,FL


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Martian said:


> One time for the Willie and ***** at Hoppers Hydraulics for doin my control arms....


a:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

what color tangelo pearl?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> One time for the Willie and ***** at Hoppers Hydraulics for doin my control arms....





Martian said:


> ... all smoothed out and ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Great progress Martian!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Love that molded look!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

REYXTC said:


> Love that molded look!


x2


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> Love that molded look!


first time i seen it done n all metal!! nice job man!!!!
prolly gona see alot more like this now! very clean and wen paint comes holy chit


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yes sir 25th street players oooops I mean riders don't play, they setting a standard in Florida.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

again thanks for all the props.... I'm just trying to do things a little different :biggrin:

more things to come.....


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> again thanks for all the props.... I'm just trying to do things a little different :biggrin:
> 
> more things to come.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got the racks done , and the hold downs figured out.... Decided to use 2"x 1/4" flat,and for the ones you see they are bolted at the bottoms...(Did this on the gold impala in our club and liked the look... 










...all it needs is some chrome button head bolts 









....and for the hold downs under the quarter panel:










....now its time for some wet sanding and color


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

That trunk is BAD ASS homie :worship:


----------



## Lowrider-760 (Mar 13, 2012)

hno:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD PLAYA! :thumbsup::thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE ROAD...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

....finally some color


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow::werd:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Keoni putting it down..... :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow thats wet!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice color


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I like how you took the extra time and made the center well look like one piece. I hate when people put them in and just seam seal around them they look like shit.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:worship: :fool2:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:bowrofl:...................REAL NICE


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

out in the sun.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN........*:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> out in the sun.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks incredible Martian


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....



















I couldn't help myself I had to put the pumps in...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Martian said:


> I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUNNY DELIGHT right there......


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! :worship:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn bro amazing build! Can't wait to see it finished. Alot of craftmanship in the trunk


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

loving the color selection...this fuckers nice!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I like the way u did your rack. Would u mind sharing the dimensions? I was thinking 20x28. Is that correct?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

REBUILD IS LOOKING REAL NICE HOMIE! GOOD QUALITY WORK! TTT!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

Martian said:


> I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank you all for the props.... 
But just when all is going good there is always a set back....



















The car was on a tow truck, when it hit a pothole and the back chain came out of the frame,then the driver hit the breaks the car lunged forward into the light bar...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

thats not cool at all, hey at least it wasnt painted yet. keep it movin' big dawg looking good :wow:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> thats not cool at all, hey at least it wasnt painted yet. keep it movin' big dawg looking good :wow:


true, if it was painted I would have killed someone...


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate when a careless mistake Fu~ks $hit up


----------



## tootall4u401 (Jul 15, 2009)

The set up is looking sick. But I was sad to see the pics of the front end damage after being towed. I hope that they will cover new fenders for you.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Martian said:


> :banghead:


X 64 I know the feeling :machinegun:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

While i'm waiting....


















.....I got the idea from the homie Keoni, He did it in his wagon,and it made sense. The idiot lights aren't reliable, the clock didn't work, and I didn't want to put the gauges back under the dash....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so that tow truck company or driver payin for the damage? if that happened to me i would have lost it!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

still waiting on their insurance company to send me a check....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice.....:wow:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking good trunk tools super clean


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Martian said:


> While i'm waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

thats tight!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE FUCKIN WORK FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!This build ant no joke cant wait to see her done


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> NICE FUCKIN WORK FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!This build ant no joke cant wait to see her done


Thanks.... uffin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

trunk looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

trunk is sicc


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally back on track....(third party insurance claims suck).... but I got the new front end ordered


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

understand what you mean, had a fool hit me an it took almost a year just to get paid! that was the end of that build!!!!!!!!!! just be glad you got paid, an are back on the grind!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Martian said:


> Finally back on track....(third party insurance claims suck).... but I got the new front end ordered


Thats real good news, back on track TTT!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally.... The new parts...



















...and the tear down begins. now its time to pull the motor and shave the firewall


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BUILD IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...made some progress today...




















now to get the firewall smoothed out and the motor ready for new chrome and paint


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bump..progress is always good.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> Bump..progress is always good.



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:..... my motivation/inspiration!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

back from the chromer...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

where did you go to get it chromed?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> where did you go to get it chromed?


Action


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

while I'm waiting.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

valve covers look good!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

man that must have hurt getting your car back looking like that


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Too-Low said:


> man that must have hurt getting your car back looking like that


it did,but it taught me to NEVER sell something you've wanted your whole life, no matter the circumstances....Plus knowing what I know now, it will be alot nicer.


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Martian said:


> I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clean trunk!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

legacyimpala62 said:


> Clean trunk!


Thanks


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

this is gonna be a good one..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

back at it....


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> back at it....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> back at it....


Nice!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Martian said:


> I put the pump rack in, and still can't get over the amazing job my boys did....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! nice trunk work keep it going homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

cuate64 said:


> wow! nice trunk work keep it going homie:thumbsup:


Thanks...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

so after getting tired of waiting on my boy...I did some shit on my own 

I smoothed the wiper cowl...










...and finished welding the firewall and added the pipe for the colum. 










Now for some body work...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> so after getting tired of waiting on my boy...I did some shit on my own
> 
> I smoothed the wiper cowl...
> 
> ...



Looking good homie!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh! No he didn't!! Oooo Weee!!,...... You go martian!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got them bright lights on in the shop, thanks to Carlos... so its late nights and Presidente's


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Martian said:


> got them bright lights on in the shop, thanks to Carlos... so its late nights and Presidente's


Did somebody say "Presidente's"? ....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

after goin thru the motor we got some color on it.....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking real nice _*TTT!!*_


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> looking real nice _*TTT!!*_


Thanks....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Started putting on the chrome....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Just went throught all 14 pages, looking real good... Truck is looking nasty!  

One thing tho, did you weld the rack to the frame after it got painted? Didnt see how you did it.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Just went throught all 14 pages, looking real good... Truck is looking nasty!
> 
> One thing tho, did you weld the rack to the frame after it got painted? Didnt see how you did it.


Thanks.... The racks bolt in for now. Still have to take the body off


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Martian said:


> so after getting tired of waiting on my boy...I did some shit on my own
> 
> I smoothed the wiper cowl...
> 
> ...


Great job and that's a good-looking touch adding the pipe to the steering column


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice build bro, clean setup!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

badass bro..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

bad ass build going on in the south TTT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ahhhhh......BUMP!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

did you ever get the front fixed again


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


>


Is there a purpose for the tube on the steering column? Or just for a custom look?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> did you ever get the front fixed again


got all new metal...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Is there a purpose for the tube on the steering column? Or just for a custom look?


just for the look....wanted something different


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Bad ass homie love the color


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Martian said:


>



*That fire wall is straighter than my whole car!!... lol.  I've known "martian" for a few year's and one thing i can say about him is .. he don't do it unless it's done right!! ...He has inspired myself and others around me, and iam glad to have him as my "Club Brother" Keep it up homie! 25thStreet Riders c.c. TTT!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: X64


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the choice of this color !!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOMREP64 said:


> *That fire wall is straighter than my whole car!!... lol.  I've known "martian" for a few year's and one thing i can say about him is .. he don't do it unless it's done right!! ...He has inspired myself and others around me, and iam glad to have him as my "Club Brother" Keep it up homie! 25thStreet Riders c.c. TTT!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!! TTT


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD!!!! TTT


Thanks


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

What an eye-catching color. This is sure to be a sweet attention getter. Nice.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Pulled the doors off, sand blasted,patched the rust and epoxy primed...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> Pulled the doors off, sand blasted,patched the rust and epoxy primed...



Great progress!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Another 25th Street Riders quality car.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Another 25th Street Riders quality car.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

That trunk is crazy!! I need to take mine apart and do some real work to it, Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

cougar_chevy said:


> That trunk is crazy!! I need to take mine apart and do some real work to it, Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbsup:


Thanks...just went thru your build...looks good!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any updates??


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:nosad: been too busy workin on everyone elses.....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

great progress Martian, coming together nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

the car is coming out great bro.. but are you gonna put white walls??


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Just went through this topic. Awesome work homie coming along great


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Just went through this topic. Awesome work homie coming along great


Thanks....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Just finished the project we have been working on....











....and now I can get back to mine


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Martian said:


> Just finished the project we have been working on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this right here is simply fucking amazing. Excellent work


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

big C said:


> this right here is simply fucking amazing. Excellent work


Thanks...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> Just finished the project we have been working on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks great homie!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Smoothed in the a/c vent...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally started back on her....
Trying my hand at blocking a car so I can get the dam thing painted...




:uh:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I think i got the hang of this...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

also got the speaker box done....its for 3-8's ported thru the rear deck...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Martian said:


> also got the speaker box done....its for 3-8's ported thru the rear deck...


Nice I'm doing 3 8s in mine also


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Martian said:


> also got the speaker box done....its for 3-8's ported thru the rear deck...


What Hz is the ported box tuned for?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

bad idea said:


> What Hz is the ported box tuned for?


50Hz.....


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

NICE


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Turned the trunk emblem into a running light/reverse light


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Martian said:


> Turned the trunk emblem into a running light/reverse light


 how did you do it?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Show us some more pix



Martian said:


> Turned the trunk emblem into a running light/reverse light


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lolohopper said:


> Show us some more pix


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Did that for an guy on his impala couple years back we used LED lights great build bro keep pushing


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

king debo said:


> how did you do it?


Just drilled the rivets out, then wet sanded the silver paint along the bottom edge then re assembled. 
Then added a real skinny set of L.E.D.'s inside the emblem and aimed them at the sanded edge...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: video of light in use?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: video of light in use?


haven't installed it yet..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:


Martian said:


> haven't installed it yet..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> :drama:


you might run out of popcorn....It still needs paint and ALOT of assembly


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got an endless supply................:drama:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

....a pound of flake and alot of clear and its starting to get there...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Martian said:


> Turned the trunk emblem into a running light/reverse light



Excellent idea. Now you got me thinking of something for my ride.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Martian said:


> ....a pound of flake and alot of clear and its starting to get there...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...on the back burner again. Helping a homie get his wagon ready for our yearly picnic 



(Hid all the wiring on his motor)....


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

looks good bro


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

andres18954 said:


> looks good bro


Thanks....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got a late Christmas gift......(Had to get rid of the torsion bars for the speaker box...)






....now the trunk is mocked up and ready for paint...


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

NICEE HOMIE..


Martian said:


> got a late Christmas gift......(Had to get rid of the torsion bars for the speaker box...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...after looking at the hinges for a minute and not being able to leave shit alone...I fabbed up these bolt covers to smooth out the hinges



...I also made these hinge pocket covers


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Martian said:


> got a late Christmas gift......(Had to get rid of the torsion bars for the speaker box...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...new seats installed..


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> ...new seats installed..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Honda seats in an oldschool! thas sad IMO


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> Honda seats in an oldschool! thas sad IMO


not out of a honda....I wouldn't do that!...came out of some ford, not sure what but it had a motorcraft part# sticker on it...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

trust me i love the old school look...but I'm going custom on the interior and these seats with a little modification will fit right in....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Martian said:


> not out of a honda....I wouldn't do that!...came out of some ford, not sure what but it had a motorcraft part# sticker on it...


Ford mustang seats


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Going to look awesome! A traditional lowrider with modern comforts.
TTT


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

95rangeron14z said:


> Going to look awesome! A traditional lowrider with modern comforts.
> TTT


:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Martian said:


> got a late Christmas gift......(Had to get rid of the torsion bars for the speaker box...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are badass. Getting ready to machine some


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Got the front seats modified to the right height...now to the back seats..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

started on the center console.....


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Here we go!!!! :thumbsup:


Martian said:


> started on the center console.....


----------



## "ORIGINALS" (Aug 23, 2011)

Lots of great details on this car. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got the sheetmetal inserts done on the console....



...and a place to put some stuff in the arm rest


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

It only gets better!! Awesome job Martian!!


Martian said:


> got the sheetmetal inserts done on the console....
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a place to put some stuff in the arm rest


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice homie!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

more details....
made a slider for the shifter and used the stock light housing under the plexiglass insert..




then made a custom light housing for inside the arm rest...





....its slowly getting there


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> more details....
> made a slider for the shifter and used the stock light housing under the plexiglass insert..
> 
> 
> ...


Details is what sets you guys aside from the others, very nice work man, cant wait to see more progress!!


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

Martian said:


> got the sheetmetal inserts done on the console....
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a place to put some stuff in the arm rest


..................excuse me but i dont see a slot for the "CORONA ON ICE HOLDER BUDDY".....lol......looks nice brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Drake....but no food or drinks in this one...


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

Martian said:


> Thanks Drake....but no food or drinks in this one...


................lol...how you been do n pimp:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats up Drake...doin good here,how you guys holding up with the crazy weather?
I'm just doin what I can while work is slow and to move this car along...

made this arm rest cover to hold my IPod..._haven't decided to paint part of it or make a cushion)

and started on the rear deck...


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

You've done custom car audio for a number of years! I can smell it!

Nice job dude.....keep up the good work.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

bad idea said:


> You've done custom car audio for a number of years! I can smell it!
> 
> Nice job dude.....keep up the good work.


Thanks....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

random progress.....


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks badass!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Martian said:


> Whats up Drake...doin good here,how you guys holding up with the crazy weather?
> I'm just doin what I can while work is slow and to move this car along...
> 
> made this arm rest cover to hold my IPod..._haven't decided to paint part of it or make a cushion)
> ...


:h5:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

Martian said:


> Whats up Drake...doin good here,how you guys holding up with the crazy weather?
> I'm just doin what I can while work is slow and to move this car along...
> 
> made this arm rest cover to hold my IPod..._haven't decided to paint part of it or make a cushion)
> ...


this shit that you're creating is pure genuis man:worship:.....................oh yes and i hate this damn weather we r having pimp:barf:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:fool2:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

SIRDRAKE said:


> ..................excuse me but i dont see a slot for the "CORONA ON ICE HOLDER BUDDY".....lol......looks nice brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Man u know shit gone be badass whn the woodwork look this good...good shit martian


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

TONY MONTANA said:


> Man u know shit gone be badass whn the woodwork look this good...good shit martian


Thanks........


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Martian said:


> Finally started back on her....
> Trying my hand at blocking a car so I can get the dam thing painted...
> 
> 
> ...


 any pics on how you did the moon roof??


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Great work on everything you've done so far!! Its no wonder your club has some top notch cars!!


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Just read the whole topic. Nice to see somebody buys his old ride again and builds up for the 2nd time all the right way!
Keep on goin with all the good work, looks real clean!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> any pics on how you did the moon roof??


just the pics on the first page of this build....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Groc006 said:


> Great work on everything you've done so far!! Its no wonder your club has some top notch cars!!


Thanks...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Werner said:


> Just read the whole topic. Nice to see somebody buys his old ride again and builds up for the 2nd time all the right way!
> Keep on goin with all the good work, looks real clean!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

been putting in some more work on the interior....
back deck molded and ready for wrapping, patterns, and engraving...


....and one rear arm rest ready for the same treatment...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> been putting in some more work on the interior....
> back deck molded and ready for wrapping, patterns, and engraving...
> 
> 
> ....and one rear arm rest ready for the same treatment...


NICE!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn homie!!!!!!! Clean ass work


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

REYXTC said:


> Damn homie!!!!!!! Clean ass work


Thanks...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

went through the whole build.. loving it so far homie. keep it up


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW G YOUR CAR LOOKS GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PROPS ON THE MODS...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Martian said:


> We put in some work today...
> 
> Mocked up the pump locations for the last time...
> 
> ...


Very nice fabrication work.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

started on the doors today....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

tko_818 said:


> went through the whole build.. loving it so far homie. keep it up


Thanks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> WOW G YOUR CAR LOOKS GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PROPS ON THE MODS...





littlerascle59 said:


> Very nice fabrication work.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

U a bad mf dude


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> started on the doors today....


WOW is the only word, Awesome work!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Some really good ideas and great fabrication going on with this one. Really stepping the car up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the props....


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

damn nice build


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> started on the doors today....


South Florida aint ready for this!!!! Sick work by the best!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Martian said:


> started on the doors today....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

finished molding the top of the front doors to the rear arm rests...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

64 BUMP...


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Martian said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome work


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

This thread is by far one of the best threads on LIL :yes: good job man!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

el jr said:


> This thread is by far one of the best threads on LIL :yes: good job man!


Thanks....but there are much better threads then mine....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

wish I was at this point...


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Quality work man, I like all the fab work done , can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

back at it.....Put in some work on the center console...


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ nice ^^


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally put a little work in to try and get the interior buttoned up and ready for wrapping.....

smoothed out the all aluminum port into my speaker box...


...and made some inserts for the door panels..


(if all goes well, I'm hoping to get all the aluminum pieces engraved and airbrushed....)


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Martian said:


> back at it.....Put in some work on the center console...


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:worship: Dude you know how to build a car.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

much props on a sweet build.


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Martian said:


> Thanks....but there are much better threads then mine....


Nope, I gotta disagree on that one. I like that you're not doing the usual things that a lot of guys normally do on a 64 build and that's what makes your thread stand out :thumbsup: BTW, I stay in FL too, about 2 hours away and I was wondering if you could PM me with some info on installing a system in my truck, I don't know of too many audio shops near where I live and I figured you'd be a good candidate lol


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

toosweet said:


> Quality work man, I like all the fab work done , can't wait to see the end result.





Y U H8TIN said:


> ^^ nice ^^





IMPALA863 said:


>





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





low4ever said:


> :worship: Dude you know how to build a car.





KERN_COUNTY661 said:


> much props on a sweet build.


Thank you all for the props....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

el jr said:


> Nope, I gotta disagree on that one. I like that you're not doing the usual things that a lot of guys normally do on a 64 build and that's what makes your thread stand out :thumbsup: BTW, I stay in FL too, about 2 hours away and I was wondering if you could PM me with some info on installing a system in my truck, I don't know of too many audio shops near where I live and I figured you'd be a good candidate lol


thanks, i'm just tryin to build this my way, Something a little different...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> Finally put a little work in to try and get the interior buttoned up and ready for wrapping.....
> 
> smoothed out the all aluminum port into my speaker box...
> 
> ...


Its getting better every time bro!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

After trying to find some kick panels without speakers, and having no luck (apparently they don't make them anymore) I decided to make some...
...The beginning.


also added tweeter pods to the doors....


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

looking absolutely..... perfect


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

damo said:


> looking absolutely..... perfect


And tooo sweeeet!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Monday hustle....

first I test fit the speakers....


and then finished the kick panels....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice how you finished curve in the door panel to the kick panel


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

done!



also finished these....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

beast!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking nice.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Looking nice.


Thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

INSANE!!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

gotta love my 25th Street Family.... My homie Keoni gave me his Dayton's since he got some Zenith's for his wagon. 



...and after 4 days of taping...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's family love. Looking nice b4 and after


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Martian said:


> gotta love my 25th Street Family.... My homie Keoni gave me his Dayton's since he got some Zenith's for his wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and after 4 days of taping...




:fool2:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

What Typ or tape do you usw for hat wheels.
Looks very good


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

Martian said:


>


Cupholders


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Lolohopper said:


> What Typ or tape do you usw for hat wheels.
> Looks very good


3/4 masking tape and blue fineline


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

while I'm waiting for the body shop to have room, I fabed up some covers for the gap around the rack box tubing and some body mount covers.......








also wrapped the speaker box trim...found a good color match on the vinyl...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Really cleann


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Front end aligned and ready for body work.....



slowly its getting there.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Slowly getting there, finally got the fenders body worked, now onto the hood and trunk....



couldn't resist fitting the grill in...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> Slowly getting there, finally got the fenders body worked, now onto the hood and trunk....
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't resist fitting the grill in...


Looking good Martian man!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

finally back at it.....

stripped and sealed the floors and fire wall...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

also got the car in final primer before paint...



before we paint the body my club brother Keoni "Island Stylin" on here, decided to tackle the patterns on the roof and dash...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

....and one final progress pic of the patterns. 



....more to come....


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn your boy has talent


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work on the top and dash


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Like those patterns


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I had to get it in the sun...





(The music is my neighbor....lol)


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Video won't play


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

wannabelowrider said:


> Video won't play


its playing fine on my computer....


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dam how much would he charge to do my roof :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Martian said:


> its playing fine on my computer....


Looks good and plays good on my phone


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Martian said:


> its playing fine on my computer....


There we go. It played for me now. Looks killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

Danm bro iv been watching n readin on this build very clean no corners cut...salute


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Gunna make it to firme estilo in nov?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I doubt it, trying to get it done for January...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Bad Ass!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Martian said:


> I had to get it in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 25th Street Riders!!!!!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:
:fool2:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Post updates please! :h5:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> Post updates please! :h5:


just been final blocking the car to get ready for paint....and final fitting parts for the last time to make sure all is good...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally painted.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

excellent work, this 4 is gona be hard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

JOHNER said:


> excellent work, this 4 is gona be hard.:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got the sun roof in and working....



....and started test fitting some of the trim on around the windows before polishing....


----------



## BIG CEELOS (Feb 25, 2015)

top notch work customizing and paint. Looks perfect. Great job!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BIG CEELOS said:


> top notch work customizing and paint. Looks perfect. Great job!


Thanks...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

badass 4, bold color choice:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Martian said:


> got the sun roof in and working....
> 
> 
> 
> ....and started test fitting some of the trim on around the windows before polishing....


 What's size is this sun roof?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like a 44'. Bad ass ride...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Car looks awesome!
Great Work!


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Will it be ready by the picnic


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Will it be ready by the picnic


that was the original plan, but it doesn't look like its gonna make it.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

a little progress...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> a little progress...


NICE, Can't rush quality


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work and ride!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Progress every day! She will be rollin soon!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice build


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looking really good martian!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

after pushing her outside and taking these pics, i've decided to take her off the frame....





...and now for some frame work


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that bih hard


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn!! Very nice.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

With that body and paint work looking as such it's only right to do something with that frame


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

started grinding and cutting off the fucked up shit.......


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

had to take off the circus lift and put the trailing arm mounts back in the stock locations....



and removed old chain boxtubing and panhard brackets on the rear end...






....Its getting there slowly


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Looking good bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Subscribed, I love that orange on this car. What orange is it? Fucking awesome build.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Martian said:


> *had to take off the circus lift and put the trailing arm mounts back in the stock locations*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


respect!:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

some more progress....

cleaned the floors..


added some Raptor liner...


also got the frame down to bare metal and coated it with POR-15 before smoothing and paint.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a great looking 64. what did you use on the door panels to? Wood, if so how thick is it? thought of doing that but afraid that it would be to heavy.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice updates! Frame looks way better.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> Nice work


Thanks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Hardtop6459 said:


> That's a great looking 64. what did you use on the door panels to? Wood, if so how thick is it? thought of doing that but afraid that it would be to heavy.


Thanks, its 3/4 mdf with a real thin aluminum sheet attached to the back (for a moisture barrier). It's not too heavy, but the thickness is perfect for the panels to line up right... (Not to mention its still lighter then putting speakers on the panel)


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

JOHNER said:


> Nice updates! Frame looks way better.


Thanks, I'm glad i decided to smooth it out...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Its been a while due to a set back by using that POR15 shit, and having to sandblast the frame. It finally is smooth and orange...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

got some of the puzzle pieces back from the chromer...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

I used POR15 on my A-Arms after I sandblasted them and they came out like shit. I had to sandblast them again and use something else. 
Your frame is coming out sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

cars looking great cant wait to see it all done and rollen:drama:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

started putting the front end together....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

also ran the brake lines and fuel line...










one step closer......


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

some progress..
got the rear end set in place....




final mock up of the bumper brackets to the 1 piece bumpers before powder coating....


and coated the back of the bumpers..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Them one piece bumpers are the shit, that's what I'm running with. Frame/chrome looks great!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

very nice .....Its looking real good In here


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Any progress?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> very nice .....Its looking real good In here


Thanks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

not yet...hopefully soon


Silentdawg said:


> Any progress?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks....


JOHNER said:


> Them one piece bumpers are the shit, that's what I'm running with. Frame/chrome looks great!!!


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice ride guy, gonna be 1 of the cleanest out there!! What disc brake set up u runnin?


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:dunno:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

just a few....
got her back on the floor..


finished the interior patterns...











.....that's it for now


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

been busy workin on a club brothers setup....


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:worship:


----------



## Ogmikefromky (Dec 15, 2016)

Omg


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Martian said:


> also ran the brake lines and fuel line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make these or ordered them per bent? Fuel and brake lines. 


Looking good btw:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn this bitch is extra nice!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Martian said:


> some more progress....
> 
> cleaned the floors..


Say Martian, floor cleaned up good! what did you use? going to start on mine soon.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

wire wheels, a face shield, a respirator, gloves, and alot of curse words


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Pre bent stainless steel, had to modify the front ones a little, since they are supposed to run in front of the cross member.


Y U H8TIN said:


> Martian said:
> 
> 
> > also ran the brake lines and fuel line...
> ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Where did you order from?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Impalaparts.com


IMPALA863 said:


> Where did you order from?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Appreciate it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Do you know the part # and did it come with all screws and hardware, can't find any with description


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I Looove that orange, Great work man. cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

some progress....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looking good in here


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt, waiting for those finished pics.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt, waiting for those finished pics.
> [


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Damn Gorgeous ride, great work


----------

